# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  What do you think, post your stats

## BP85

Hey everyone. I'm gonna be playing for a semi-pro team next spring. My position will be some kind of runningback, hopefully a fullback. Anyway, right now I am cutting at 218lbs. I am going to get down to around 197. I want to do one more bulking cycle and get up to around 235. I want to stay that way for about 6 weeks to work on speed and agility, then cut to about 220, so my body will be used to carrying all that weight, and essentially I will be faster at 220. Anyway, I was thinking about taking some d-bol for 6 weeks and clomid from weeks 6-9. I might add in some stanozol. I only want to take orals, because honestly, Im scared of needles.Well, what do you guys think?

Also, I've never played a runningback position before. Last year, one of my freinds who plays at a 1-AA school said I should walk on, and would be a "natural" runningback, after he saw me playing rugby with one of the top schools in the nation. I did play football in highschool, but at an "obese" 285. 
So, that is why I want to play for this semi-pro team to get some experience under my bealt. I will also be training with a highschool All-American from 3 years ago. Also please post your stats, so I can see where I compare. The person who I am training with said that stats dont matter, what matters is your ability to play. Here are my stats:
BENCH PRESS:320, 225x15
SQUAT:435, 315x23
POWER CLEAN:255
LEG PRESS:1120
40:low 4.8 (last time was in the spring)

----------


## Thedudex2000

OK fella. First of all your "friend" probably doesnt know much about playing college football, and he must not be very smart. I cannot find it very wise to say someone would be a "natural" running back going into a d 1 aa school. I can say that I played rugby for 6 years, along side with football, and i currently play football in college, along with a year of college rugby, at a highly ranked institution. Rugby is a totally different animal from football, you are not hit as hard, you are not hit the same way, and the guys you are being hit by are not as big. 
Also considering you have never played running back before, I would find it impossible to say you could succeed in college, not to mention a 1 aa school. It just doenst add up. You may be a talented athlete, but rugby, or glorified soccer as i call it can never be compared to football.

Also, Once you play football at the semi pro level, you are no longer an amateur and cannot play for the ncaa. So scratch that plan bucko.

Good Luck

----------


## dalcowbag

197lb FullBack. i think this whole thread is a joke

dcb

----------


## SickNasty

fullbacks are very large im gonna go with at least 235 to 240, guess again

----------


## qccat

right on dudex. all sounds weird to me. If you want to play and think youll be a natural, go walk on somewhere. The way this thread started out saying that you are "going to be playing semi-pro" totally threw this off in the wrong direction. Youve never played, never cycled roids and basically dont have much of a clue but that is ok. You need to learn about roids if you want to take them and most importantly, do not assume semi-pro ball is something that will be given to you! those guys are just a hair under guys in the NFL so if you have never played ball dont assume to ball out in semi pros. Get your training in gear, follow your goals and come up with a better plan to get back into the game if you so desire.

----------


## BP85

first of all, you still have eligibility.I am paying to play, not being payed to play
Second of all, Im getting down to 197 to be extremely lean,then adding quality mass. I live in a big ten town, all of the fullbacks that go to the school are between 215 and 240. Look at every major school or even bad schools, yes some fullbacks are 240-280, but not the average fullback. And I know how to hit, in highschool, as a matter of fact, I sacked James Banks(former all-american highschool QB, now WR and backup QB for tennessee) twice, and Clayton Richards(second string QB for Michigan now, and former highschool all-american) 1.5 times. So I do have athleticisim, and football experience, just not at runningback. And Im just not blessed with genes that everyone else is, I do cardio 6 times per week, speed drills 2 times per week, and lift/plyo 4 times per week so I do bust my arse. I just need a better physique, and no matter the diet, results suck. And my friend who was a student sports all-american in highschool did not advise me to do roids, hes just helping me learn the runningback position. Im doin em on my own. I thought this was a support forum. I just wantd support and advice, not criticism. Im gonna already have enough goin against me, so if you wanna comment and help a brother out, I would appreciate it, but if your're gonna be negative, dont reply. Ive had enough people who didnt know what they were talking about tell me I acoulnt do this, but Ive had enough experienced people tell me I could. So once again, what do you think about an all oral stack?

----------


## BP85

Here's some college fullbacks: 
Here's some NFL fullbacks: Rock Cartright 223, Larry Centers 225 (pro bowl...hmm?), any way, thats all I can think of off the top of my head. But Im sure there are many more.

In the right program, I'll get bigger, stronger, and faster. I never said I was going to be an all-american right off the bat, or even at all. But what's wrong with following my first love anyway.

----------


## BP85

forgot to post college fullbacks............will do later...............have econ class in 20 min.

----------


## SickNasty

Rock Cartright 223, Larry Centers 225 these guys are tougher than nails second worst posistion next to middle linebacker for pain... so much different than playing d-line as I assume you had played in HS. I just moved this year from d-end to MLB and saturday mornings are hell, because you give a hit every single play and the body barely is ready by the next week to play again. I am even having doubts about playing college football. It will probably be the same blocking from fullback.

I really have no idea about that level but i guess your going to have to take on 220 to 240 lb linebackers that i am sure run 4.6 40's and bench at least 400 lbs. You will probably be able to get there strength and speed wise but that is just a pre-requesite you still need the skills- anyways good luck in your endeavor stay healthy!

----------


## Thedudex2000

Please remember this, Size is not always an indicator. there are plenty of undersized players in college and in the league. Look at Dan Klecko he is a 5 foot 10 280 lb d lineman for the patriots. if you can ball, you can ball.

But it is extremely difficult to go into college and trying to learn the running back position, especially if you played some type of defensive line in high school.
College aint high school, in high school if you are good enough against a mixed array of guys ( some being amazing players, some being mediocre, and some being awful because thats how high school ranges) it does not mean you will blow people away in college, where everyone was the best on their team, everyone was all conference, or all state or all american, its a different game. 

Work hard dude, but stuff dont come easy, and dont rest your laurels on the great things you did in hs, becayse that dont mean ****. I dont care if you played against Eli Manning in HS and sacked him 60 times!!!! thats dont mean nothin. high school is over.

Im just sayin work hard, do your thing, and succeed, just dont expect things to work out perfectly, you only get as much as you put in.
So put in a LOT!!!

and please never reference rugby again on this board. Glorified soccer has no place being spoken about along side God's Game

Dude

----------


## BP85

> Please remember this, Size is not always an indicator. there are plenty of undersized players in college and in the league. Look at Dan Klecko he is a 5 foot 10 280 lb d lineman for the patriots. if you can ball, you can ball.
> 
> But it is extremely difficult to go into college and trying to learn the running back position, especially if you played some type of defensive line in high school.
> College aint high school, in high school if you are good enough against a mixed array of guys ( some being amazing players, some being mediocre, and some being awful because thats how high school ranges) it does not mean you will blow people away in college, where everyone was the best on their team, everyone was all conference, or all state or all american, its a different game. 
> 
> Work hard dude, but stuff dont come easy, and dont rest your laurels on the great things you did in hs, becayse that dont mean ****. I dont care if you played against Eli Manning in HS and sacked him 60 times!!!! thats dont mean nothin. high school is over.
> 
> Im just sayin work hard, do your thing, and succeed, just dont expect things to work out perfectly, you only get as much as you put in.
> So put in a LOT!!!
> ...


I realize that highschool is not college. I was just saying that I could handle the pounding of it. Im going into this upcoming spring season like its my senior in highschool. Then Im going to walk on for th '05 season with freshmen eligibility. My boy is going to do his best in teaching me reads and help me with situational decisions, you know just increase my knowledge. Wehave been working on catching, cone drills, blocking techinque, and things like that. These coaches on this semi pro team will help me, and he will help me, when he is not working out with his team or in class.So I'll go into the '05 season with enough knowledge as a freshmen needs. They will take it from there. Any "expert", whether its a former NFL player, analyst, from ESPN, Mel Kiper Jr., or whoever from wherever, all say that running back is the easiest position to learn, and is the easiest to make a transition to, out of any position. Now I'm not saying that they are necessarily correct, however it does not hurt my chances, and it helps my confidence. I agreethat Rugby is not like fvootball, it is physical, however not as physical as football. I mentioned that because anyone who has played, knows that conditioning is tough. Not always as tough as football (especially because the conditioning isnt in the summer!, at least for us, we always condition in an indoor stadium.) I didnt want you guys to think that I was just some stiff who just recently picked up a football and wanted to play. So thanks for your support.

----------


## BiteTheDust

I play rugby not football.. although I wish I could play football.

Age: 18 (in a week)
Weight: 325 pounds
Height: 6'2
BENCH PRESS:375 pounds
SQUAT:425 pounds
LEG PRESS: 900 Pounds

----------


## Jantzen4k

> Hey everyone. I'm gonna be playing for a semi-pro team next spring. My position will be some kind of runningback, hopefully a fullback. Anyway, right now I am cutting at 218lbs. I am going to get down to around 197. I want to do one more bulking cycle and get up to around 235. I want to stay that way for about 6 weeks to work on speed and agility, then cut to about 220, so my body will be used to carrying all that weight, and essentially I will be faster at 220. Anyway, I was thinking about taking some d-bol for 6 weeks and clomid from weeks 6-9. I might add in some stanozol. I only want to take orals, because honestly, Im scared of needles.Well, what do you guys think?
> 
> Also, I've never played a runningback position before. Last year, one of my freinds who plays at a 1-AA school said I should walk on, and would be a "natural" runningback, after he saw me playing rugby with one of the top schools in the nation. I did play football in highschool, but at an "obese" 285. 
> So, that is why I want to play for this semi-pro team to get some experience under my bealt. I will also be training with a highschool All-American from 3 years ago. Also please post your stats, so I can see where I compare. The person who I am training with said that stats dont matter, what matters is your ability to play. Here are my stats:
> BENCH PRESS:320, 225x15
> SQUAT:435, 315x23
> POWER CLEAN:255
> LEG PRESS:1120
> 40:low 4.8 (last time was in the spring)


i walked on to a Big10 team, i dunno what school your trying out for, but if its a good one you wont make it, espically with that 40 time if you want to be a tailback. football players arent made, there are earned

----------


## Thedudex2000

> i walked on to a Big10 team, i dunno what school your trying out for, but if its a good one you wont make it, espically with that 40 time if you want to be a tailback. football players arent made, there are earned



Exactly, football is a hard game played by hard people. In many ways football is a sport you have to be naturally talented in to play. I know guys who could hit the weight room and lift phenominal weights, and had prototypical bodies for playing on the field. But when they stepped on the field they were the biggest pussies I had ever seen. In a lot of ways dont put too much stress on your lifting, believe me, it is important, and you always have to be getting stronger, but You HAVE to be able to ball. 

I dont know what bull **** you are hearing about Running back being the easisest position to make a transition to, but that is amazingly awful to hear. Running backs have to do everything on the field, they run with the ball, they have to block rushing linebackers, d lineman at times, and they have to catch. That is a foolish assumption to say it will come to you like cake. I just hope you know what you are getting into, because it seems like you really dont know anything. You are just spitting out things that you are being told by un reliable sources. 
Often if you keep telling yourself lies, you begin to believe them. Why didnt you play in college to begin with, were you recruited and chose not play?

Walkign on is the hardest thing to do, jesus when i went in as a feshman recruit it was hard, but i couldnt imagine the life of a walk on, you are behind in many ways if you walk on, especially as a running back. Those running backs they recruit have an edge on you, yeah, they are better than you, so u have some **** to swim through to do what you think u can do

----------


## SickNasty

I would recomend going to a small school with a really bad record. There are alot of schools that take almost everyone. I know some extreme puds that were allowed to walk on at some smaller colleges. develop your skills then go try out for the semi-pro team. It would be much better this way, much safer as you will be sure to get some action


but now you have to wait another year which shouldnt be bad becuase you can develop your body to be more adequate

----------


## latino_athlete

yea i know linemen that run a faster 40 than 4.8

----------


## latino_athlete

im not tryin to trash you dude but how tall are you? you better be able to bench more than that and squat more than that. d-backs that are 5'8 175 can bench of 350 and squat over 500. maybe you should stick to flag football and get a reality check. and no you cant play semi-pro football and then play college football. and theres an age limit on ncaa sports. you cant try to play when your 30.

----------


## Thedudex2000

Yeah, stick to something more realistic for you little man. Flag football may be the best option. Or poweder puff football.  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## datdude04

no matter what anyone says, speed and quickness are key- people and coaches will tell you how 40 times aren't important, and that its all about "hitting the holes," or "running great routes"- THATS ALL BS! Take it from an all-state player who was promised a starting job at a very respectable school, then got red-shirted. No frowning on red-shirts, but I honestly am the best at my position, Z receiver, but i ran a 4.66, and a couple sophomores ran 4.5's, i get red-shirted, they play, its bs but its true. SPEED IS THE KEY IN FOOTBALL. 

Work on your 40 time, any runningback at any level should be sub-4.7, peroid.

Power Cleans are the best overall-football lift, so 255 is kinda weak, no offense, but your cleans should be a lot closer to your benches. 

The tailback at my high school last year:
7 games: 1203 yards on 156 carries, 
and he's 5'7" .......................... but cleans like a champ, and runs a 4.48.

----------


## Thedudex2000

Squats are also very important, so dont forget about the, power clean and squats, do it up

Dude

----------


## 3Vandoo

Well dude!

Im a former Lineman in both the 1-A and the CIAU...

My last year of football was in 2000 at 23yo

during that year(2000) my stats were:

Pos: OT

H: 6'2" 3/4
W: 315lbs

Bench Press: Maxed out at 550lbs (2000)
Squat: 800lbs
40: 5.0 flat, best time was a 4.8(ever)

Let's look at the facts

Your 40 yards is not very good, im 100lbs more than you and we run at about the same pace.

One of my buddy is a former TB at Saint-Fx and McMaster and he ran a 4.24 @ 227lbs, he was eligible to play pro but wasnt drafted  :Frown: 

Then your bench press is below average: for the max rep you can add some pounds and be in the OK, but for your position you need atleast 25reps on the 225.


Stats does matter man, it can make the difference between the ldepth lineups!

cheers

----------


## Thedudex2000

Exactly buddy, be realistic

----------


## Thedudex2000

and dont kid yourself

natural running back my @$$

----------


## BP85

I know I need improvements in certain ****. Well, all **** actually. Thats what the fu%^ training is for. Yea there are a lot of you guys that can run a faster 40 than me. But I guarentee a lot of you guys that can run 4.5's, do not possess my quickness. There are a lot of back that dont have super speed, but are super quick.By the way, my hard work is paying off. Saturday stats: 40-4.74&4.76, Bench Press-340/225x18, Squat-445x4, verticle-34 in.. And my powerclean was 305x3 (its all about technique). I havent even began my test cyp./ dbol cycle yet. I live in a BIG TEN town, and hang with BIG TEN athletes. I also went to a highschool that sends football players to schools that neither you or I could dream about even sitting on the bench for. They all tell me different. Either you guys are wrong or they are hmmmm....... Anyway I do understand that numbers can help you out in the depth shart. But my numbers are coming along fine. And maybe you guys arent understanding that I am WALKING ON. The coaches and program will help me in a bigger way than I am helping myself anyway.......Aot of you guys are trying to compare me to players that play at like Tennessee, but remember, Im gonna move and walk on at a 1aa school. I know its gonna be tough. You guys can keep being a$$holes, but I dont care , because I got a goal, and you guys are not gonna stop me. Im focused. ......................Im gonna make another point. It seems like everyone who is trippin on me are probably the people who worked the hardest on their teams in highschool, but had no potential, and are now 3rd string players on D3 teams, and are so mad that no one will ever want to come and watch them except their families.............THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO SUPPORTS ME (whether you have commented positively or not).............FU*& THE HATERS!!!

----------


## BP85

_One of my buddy is a former TB at Saint-Fx and McMaster and he ran a 4.24 @ 227lbs, he was eligible to play pro but wasnt drafted_ 



Please dont take this the wrong way, I am in no way calling you a liar. Either your buddy didnt run a 4.24, or the NFL is stupid. Even if he sucked at RB, he could have been a return, or contributed somewhere on Special Teams. Speed like that shouldnt be overlooked, especially @227. He needs to be working out everyday, and he needs to make contact with some teams. Even if he really sucked, they would send him to NFLE. Good luck to your buddy

----------


## 3Vandoo

> _One of my buddy is a former TB at Saint-Fx and McMaster and he ran a 4.24 @ 227lbs, he was eligible to play pro but wasnt drafted_ 
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont take this the wrong way, I am in no way calling you a liar. Either your buddy didnt run a 4.24, or the NFL is stupid. Even if he sucked at RB, he could have been a return, or contributed somewhere on Special Teams. Speed like that shouldnt be overlooked, especially @227. He needs to be working out everyday, and he needs to make contact with some teams. Even if he really sucked, they would send him to NFLE. Good luck to your buddy



He did! He's a former national track athlete, and he has the speed, but he's a tail back who has problems, so much problems running with the ball he was forced to play FB, so a runner without the balls of a real running back, speed thats all! 

As for him in the NFL, nnnnnaaaaaaah, The CFL didnt even recruited him and NFL are racist when it comes to canadian players. Former teamate at Concordia did the fastest time at a NFL camp in 99 and he was cut, we are alway cut, all my former teamates and buddies that did NFL were cut
Deatan Dubuc (cut)
Randy Chevrier(cut by the Jets)
Richard Mercier(cut!)

and a few other ****ers that I hate  :Smilie:  with arabic names  :Big Grin:

----------


## 3Vandoo

> I know I need improvements in certain ****. Well, all **** actually. Thats what the fu%^ training is for. Yea there are a lot of you guys that can run a faster 40 than me. But I guarentee a lot of you guys that can run 4.5's, do not possess my quickness. There are a lot of back that dont have super speed, but are super quick.By the way, my hard work is paying off. Saturday stats: 40-4.74&4.76, Bench Press-340/225x18, Squat-445x4, verticle-34 in.. And my powerclean was 305x3 (its all about technique). I havent even began my test cyp./ dbol cycle yet. I live in a BIG TEN town, and hang with BIG TEN athletes. I also went to a highschool that sends football players to schools that neither you or I could dream about even sitting on the bench for. They all tell me different. Either you guys are wrong or they are hmmmm....... Anyway I do understand that numbers can help you out in the depth shart. But my numbers are coming along fine. And maybe you guys arent understanding that I am WALKING ON. The coaches and program will help me in a bigger way than I am helping myself anyway.......Aot of you guys are trying to compare me to players that play at like Tennessee, but remember, Im gonna move and walk on at a 1aa school. I know its gonna be tough. You guys can keep being a$$holes, but I dont care , because I got a goal, and you guys are not gonna stop me. Im focused. ......................Im gonna make another point. It seems like everyone who is trippin on me are probably the people who worked the hardest on their teams in highschool, but had no potential, and are now 3rd string players on D3 teams, and are so mad that no one will ever want to come and watch them except their families.............THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO SUPPORTS ME (whether you have commented positively or not).............FU*& THE HATERS!!!




First of all with your attitude, you better go shoot yourself or a LB will kill you!

Now let's see, I didnt read you said FB, then as a FB you have some potential average numbers.

But you have a year to improve them so **** it and improve them, no one tried to take you down, but we were realistic in our comments so dont take them the wrong way. If you think we were harsh here, wait to see your fellow comrades, they will be worst than us.

You showing improvement, and in a year you will be able to have a good potential, but for RB I dont know, and FB now you'll get to learn the blocking techniques. What position were ya in HS? How old are ya ?

As for natural RB, do you know what makes a natural RB?

FEAR! the best RB are affraid to get hit, nots that they have techniques to run the ball, yes they work on it, but they have fear, fear to get hit and hurt. A RB is an affraid dude too dumb to realize he has to run with the ball, also at 90% of the time its the OL that do its job!(no one thanx the OL EH, ****ers!)


Anyway, you have a year, and a season to play, so let's go improve your stats and show us wrong  :Smilie: . You might even earn a scholarship at the end if you do a proper tape of your games.

322 a guy that played in a team that sent players to Michigan, Michigan State, Northwestern, Miami, UCLA, Arizona, Kent State, Colorado, Syracuse, Rutgers, UCF, Texas, Nebraska, Kentucky, Pitt, Penn State, West Virginia, Stanford, BC, and way more where everyone were starters  :Wink: 
GO VANIER CHEETAHS  :Smilie:  


hehehe

Good luck with your endevours!

----------


## BP85

3Vandoo:

Sorry to here about how you and your boys have been treated unfairly. With that speed though man, he should try baseball. Some team will sign him to a minor league deal and even if he cant play, he can be a pinch runner. That is definitley world-class speed that very few people have.Thats probably a far fetched idea, for the money, its wort a shot anyway..........I do want to thank you for your support. I played DT and sometimes Mike in highschool, and when we ran a 4-6 I was an end who played the 3 technique, but I had the freedom to move outside if I wanted to. Anyways, quickness is my biggest attribute. I am extremely quick because I was quick at 285, and now Im about 70lbs. lower. So my explosion has gotten better. I'm working out with a former All-American Fullback who is teaching me basics. Im also working out wit a D1 safety right now, when we both have the same time off. Actually a lot of my boys who are playing in college are helping me, and if they are not in town, they were helping me in the summer. I get to see many points of views on the field, which can only help me get better. I have a hardnosed mentality and am only going to get tougher. I can only grow as a player........................Vandoo I also wanted to thank you because you are the only one who has supported me in this post. When I wrote it, I expected tips and motivation. My only motivation now is to prove these haters wrong. 

Thanks bro!
BP85

----------


## SMYL_GR8

First off, I wish you all the luck in the world in your pursuit. I respect anyone who chases a goal.

Second, I trained *FOR A YEAR* to walk on to a National Campionship Div I School. I was told the day I walked on with only two other guys of the 150 that tried out *"YOU WILL NEVER PLAY"*. They wanted us on the team because of our athletic skills, but they recognized that we could not contribute to a real game with our lack of experience. I ran a 4.37 34" vert at 195 llbs. Defensive Back.

Third, *Brock Lessner*. I know he was going pro, but same concept. Your goal seems more of an Everest than a 5K, but good luck, bro.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Savage1

> He did! He's a former national track athlete, and he has the speed, but he's a tail back who has problems, so much problems running with the ball he was forced to play FB, so a runner without the balls of a real running back, speed thats all! 
> 
> As for him in the NFL, nnnnnaaaaaaah, The CFL didnt even recruited him and NFL are racist when it comes to canadian players. Former teamate at Concordia did the fastest time at a NFL camp in 99 and he was cut, we are alway cut, all my former teamates and buddies that did NFL were cut
> Deatan Dubuc (cut)
> Randy Chevrier(cut by the Jets)
> Richard Mercier(cut!)
> 
> and a few other ****ers that I hate  with arabic names


That is the truth. Only recently (last 3yrs) has the American recruiters for the NCAA and NFL really started to take a real look at Canadian Players. Usually from the City leagues...and from Can-Am games. I've experienced their Canadian racism first-hand. If Canadians wanted to try to go down south they would have to do all their own self-promotion and hope that one of the 300 tapes they send out gets a response. I've played down in Steeleton and Eerie Pennsylvania on exchange games over a four year period..and it is funny. At the high schools I played at everyone had a scholarship (even the 4th stringers), and as a starter with good ability in Canada you had to go up against these guys for a chance. SO most of the guys stayed in Canada and went to the CIAU (Ottawa Gee Gee's for me).
We played against the State Champions every other year (Strong Vincent Colonels and Eerie ______Panthers), we lost each time, but our starters were stronger, better hitters and bigger. They were faster as a team, and had already been playing together since they were in grade school...you can't beat that kind of team unity, plus all their receivers/ DB's were State track stars runnig sub 4.4...for us we only had three guys running sub 4.5 (myself (WR), a TB and PR), and we did not have the opportunity of attending School Run football camp for a month in the summer. Little things separate the players and the two different games.

----------


## goodtobeapimp

1.Good Luck. 2.You need to improve on everything. 3. You need to rethink your cycle needs. If your a nice 197 pounds,which by the way is too small to be a fullback,and plan on gaining up to a possible 40 pounds. All that work your doing right now is going to be in slow motion the second time around. 

Trust me I know. That's a fact most people never consider. Coordination,speed,agility all that sh*t changes with additional weight. People are so busy screaming "STEROIDS " when it comes to football,most dont understand the concept of competing for a job with a 40 time you can't run anymore,because you've added weight. It's a catch 22. That's why you dont see the lineman that can run sub 4's playing fullback. If size was everything that mattered they would. Sometimes there are some elite athletes that honestly could play about any position and do well.

3vandoo made a lot of points that are very true. 40 time is something that varys though from the person stopping the watch. You can never put much stock in people's guessestimates and such. 

To give you a good idea of a big ten caliber fullback.. Look at Brandon Joe. Ohio states fullback. http://www.buckeyeplanet.com/forum/s...ght=mike+kudla
Thats a 505 flat bench and hes not even getting the ball because of a pec injury(imagine that)...Big ten is seroius football. Squat=
http://www.buckeyeplanet.com/forum/s...ght=mike+kudla
Jamar Martin is a fullback. That's 660 and a real squat not a knee bender. I know this is just one example of big ten football. As I said ...Good Luck.

----------


## SickNasty

see clarett's squat 710 that is amazing sure he is 6 foot tall but **** talk about leg drive

----------


## BP85

Looky here: http://www.nfl.com/draft/2002/position/FB.html

Iam stronger and/or faster than some of these guys.I know they didnt get drafted,but the fact is,they were D1 fullbacks

----------


## IrISShEagles

> 197lb FullBack. i think this whole thread is a joke
> 
> dcb


dont respond then

----------


## FlyNlo

> im not tryin to trash you dude but how tall are you? you better be able to bench more than that and squat more than that. d-backs that are 5'8 175 can bench of 350 and squat over 500. maybe you should stick to flag football and get a reality check. and no you cant play semi-pro football and then play college football. and theres an age limit on ncaa sports. you cant try to play when your 30.



south carolina just accepted a 29 year old walk on... there is no age limit... call it the chris weinke rule

----------


## FlyNlo

> im not tryin to trash you dude but how tall are you? you better be able to bench more than that and squat more than that. d-backs that are 5'8 175 can bench of 350 and squat over 500. maybe you should stick to flag football and get a reality check. and no you cant play semi-pro football and then play college football. and theres an age limit on ncaa sports. you cant try to play when your 30.



south carolina just accepted a 29 year old walk on... there is no age limit... call it the chris weinke rule

----------


## 3Vandoo

> That is the truth. Only recently (last 3yrs) has the American recruiters for the NCAA and NFL really started to take a real look at Canadian Players. Usually from the City leagues...and from Can-Am games. I've experienced their Canadian racism first-hand. If Canadians wanted to try to go down south they would have to do all their own self-promotion and hope that one of the 300 tapes they send out gets a response. I've played down in Steeleton and Eerie Pennsylvania on exchange games over a four year period..and it is funny. At the high schools I played at everyone had a scholarship (even the 4th stringers), and as a starter with good ability in Canada you had to go up against these guys for a chance. SO most of the guys stayed in Canada and went to the CIAU (Ottawa Gee Gee's for me).
> We played against the State Champions every other year (Strong Vincent Colonels and Eerie ______Panthers), we lost each time, but our starters were stronger, better hitters and bigger. They were faster as a team, and had already been playing together since they were in grade school...you can't beat that kind of team unity, plus all their receivers/ DB's were State track stars runnig sub 4.4...for us we only had three guys running sub 4.5 (myself (WR), a TB and PR), and we did not have the opportunity of attending School Run football camp for a month in the summer. Little things separate the players and the two different games.



Things are a bit different in Quebec, most of our guys that go play NCAA are from the CEGEP AAA league. I played at Vanier College, a big football powerhouse in Quebec, we have many NFlers and way too much 1-A players, but even the superstars in the NCAA got crap as treatments. I remember when I chatted with Thimanga Biakabutuka(sp), he told me of racist and bad remarks at Michigan. Another friend (Deatan Dubuc) who played at Michigan and now in the NFL (played with him civil league and he's lives from me at 2min away) him he got all the pussies because he was french! ****er!

But anyway, I never got that treatment personally when I went in the NCAA(which I stayed 6 months lol ) but I know many players that happened to them.

322 a former Concordia Stingers!!!!!

PS: im drunk!

 :Elephant:

----------


## BP85

> south carolina just accepted a 29 year old walk on... there is no age limit... call it the chris weinke rule




He is actually 39, he was in the military for 20 yrs. I remember in the special on ESPN, they said he was almost 40. Anyway, more power to him, right?!

----------


## BP85

> im not tryin to trash you dude but how tall are you? you better be able to bench more than that and squat more than that. d-backs that are 5'8 175 can bench of 350 and squat over 500. maybe you should stick to flag football and get a reality check. and no you cant play semi-pro football and then play college football. and theres an age limit on ncaa sports. you cant try to play when your 30.



First of all, you are an idiot. You probably do not know many football players. There are exceptions, but even Charles Woodson can only bench 365. Look at Draft stats, then come talk to me. Yes, there are a lot of people that have exceptional speed and strength, but probably not even 75% of players. If you were paying attention to my post, you would know that I am gonna try to walk-on to a 1aa team, not come in a nd play and be All-American right away. Thos are goals of mine down the road, however. I may sound too hopeful to some of you, and I'll tell you why. I am NEVER satisfied. Why sell myself short, when I, nor does anyone, know what I am capable of. How many of you know what you are capable of? If you can answer that with anything other than an "I dont Know", than you are satisfied. That is the difference between me and most of you doubters. You are satisfied, I am not.


By the way, to keep you up to date, I am not gonna cut, just bulk clean. I am up to 221 and getting stronger , leaner,and faster everyday. I have been talking to the coaches for the semi-pro team I will be playing for next spring. They agreed that If my progress as a player matches my progress of becoming a better athlete, I should go to a JUCO next year. I could maybe get recruitde by a bigger school than one of the two 1aa schools I was considering.

I am looking at this as a new start and a blessing from God.

----------


## BP85

> First off, I wish you all the luck in the world in your pursuit. I respect anyone who chases a goal.
> 
> Second, I trained *FOR A YEAR* to walk on to a National Campionship Div I School. I was told the day I walked on with only two other guys of the 150 that tried out *"YOU WILL NEVER PLAY"*. They wanted us on the team because of our athletic skills, but they recognized that we could not contribute to a real game with our lack of experience. I ran a 4.37 34" vert at 195 llbs. Defensive Back.
> 
> Third, *Brock Lessner*. I know he was going pro, but same concept. Your goal seems more of an Everest than a 5K, but good luck, bro.


The only reason you didnt play was because you let the coaches tell you that. I will play, because I wont let that happen to me. What do you do on Friday and Saturday nights? I watch football and go to the gym. Screw fun. Fun will be in 18months when I can come back herre and show you that I proved you wrong. I will never reveal my name or location though. Im too motivated now, no one can stop me. Everybody can keep talikn sh***, and then in 30 years you will be so pissed off that you didnt churn out that extra rep, run that extra sprint, or have the balls to push yourself to limits that you thought were impossible. I stated in an earlier post that I am never satisfied. In 30 years when I know I have accomplished my goal, my dream, my passion for living, then and only then will I maybe be satisfied. You can look back and wish that you had half the drive that I did.

----------


## BP85

A lot of you guys might think that you are keepin it "real" tellin me that my goal(s) are impossible. I keep it "ME", which is better than "real", and none of you can take that from me!

----------


## AustrianOAK14

y didnt you enter the nfl draft?

----------


## BP85

> y didnt you enter the nfl draft?


Maybe some day smart a$$. But for now, I gotta stay focused and take everything one day at a time. You gotta take things one step at a time. Why dont you enter the draft? Is it that you are too afraid to push your body to the limits and then fail? Not me, failure is a part of life. Atleast then you know you werent able to do it, instead of never knowing what could have been, or what if?

----------


## 2davidbostonjr1

6"4 220 4.5 40

wr 

bench 315 
squat 405 
pc 225


"the next david boston "

----------


## 2davidbostonjr1

oh yea freshmen gray shirted

----------


## TestTubeBaby

5'8" 165lbs, 4.36e 40, 240 bench, 405 squat, 235 power clean

----------


## nathanw21

you should be training instead of writing so many posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BP85

> you should be training instead of writing so many posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have only taken one day off, and that was to go to an out of town funeral. I did jog for 40 min. at night, which is easy, so I consider it a day off

----------


## Odin

I myself am looking to walk on somwhere but My age could be my big problem since I'm 27 years old, looking maybe at arena football or somthing else. I was all state in high school and ran college track and some college football. Grad's hurt me got sided track a lot. But have goten much stronger bigger and athletic since then. Stats know
5'9 225
bench 405 28 at 225
Squat 405x18 deep Might want to quit ass muscles going out of control  :Frown:  
40 4.48
vertical 36


I have eaten really good my hole life and look much younger for my age but I think my age could kill be. I more less want to give it a shot to get some "what if's" off my shoulder. I'm also off juice know, my weight was up to 247 on the gear but was bloated and holding a lot of water. I would keep heaver and try fullback if I were taller like in over 5'11 but am not so won't try, 5'9 and 260 even if i were solid would be clumsy stupid. I'll just give it a try and come in as big fast strong and athletic as I can and expect the worst so I'm used to it. I'll keep my old 27 year old bones in a rocking chair and fish when I'm done.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

> Maybe some day smart a$$. But for now, I gotta stay focused and take everything one day at a time. You gotta take things one step at a time. Why dont you enter the draft? Is it that you are too afraid to push your body to the limits and then fail? Not me, failure is a part of life. Atleast then you know you werent able to do it, instead of never knowing what could have been, or what if?


i wanst trying to be rude bro..but i was just curious if your better than those bros show them and im not afraid to fail either guy! Remember the old rocky movie when the song states"You gotta LOOSE so you can WIN" you learn from failure bro failure makes one stronger both mentallly and physically, etc etc i could go on and on but best of luck to you bro im out

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

My view;

You should take the steriods and give it a shot at the Div. I level. Walking on to a DI team is nothing if you are on steriods. Its like going to sunday school. I have seen the top DI athletes in person for many years and if they are all juiced, they aint **** son!

Picture this; if you go on steriods your 330 lb bench should hit 500 within a year. Your squat at 435 naturally should hit 650-700. These people in football are nothing without the drugs. Your fourty time should hit 4.5. You need to make sure you are taking anavar , winstrol , and make **** sure you don't put on more then 15 lbs the first year. Lose all bodyfat, (take synephrine or clenbuterol ) work on your sprinting biomechanics as hard as anything and you could improve your 40 by .3 seconds without even touching the roids. With the roids you can expect to improve by another .15 minimum. You could be a ****ing monster. I strongly recommend you just replace the fat with muscle and come in around 220. (you would be a ****ing animal for a freshman and the coaches would want to suck your cock.)Train only the fast twitch type IIb fibers, meaning do reps in the 3-4 range with over 90% of max and rest at least 3 minutes between sets. Do this for 5 weeks, then take 4 days off, then use 30-50% of max for 10 reps as explosively as possible, for 3 weeks. And then go back to the 3-4 reps for 5 weeks. IF you train like a bodybuilder you will not be anywere near as fast as if you train the way I am saying. And the extra muscle mass will do nothing but kill your endurance, it won't do **** for you on the field. In fact it will make SLOW. 

Let me explain a few things to you. The strongest women in the world can squat 788 lbs. (obviously on steriods) (and with a powersuit and knee wraps) the world record for a person not on steriods is only between 570 and 660 lbs. (depending on the powerlifting organization. By the way this is without the uses of knee wraps or a powersuit, just a belt. But this includes people 
who have used steriods in the past.) Of course the world record for a man on steriods is over 1000 in the squat (and that is with knee wraps and a powersuit) Here we are talking about people who have been training all out like caged animals for 15 years or more and are generally in their mid 30s. And they don't do anything but lift weights. So it is totall bull**** seeing BOYS ageed 18-21 (NCAA football players)outlifting the strongest natural powerlifters in the history of the world with over 15 years of hardcore powerlifting.

College and Pro Football are a ****ing joke. It has no more credibility then pro bodybuilding.

If one athlete is juiced, and they are at an elite level genetically, another genetically elite athlete CANNOT even pray to compete with them. STERIODS TURN WOMEN INTO MEN CAPABLE OF LIFTING MORE WEIGHT THEN THE STRONGEST MAN IN THE HISTORY OF THE WORLD HAS EVER LIFTED NATURALLY. Think about that for a minute!

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

3vandoo;

Your best bench was 500. Do you really think after all the training and steroids you did that anyone can lift that much naturally between the ages of 18-21 (NCAA football players normal age)

----------


## skribbble

5'9" 190 cornerback 
Bench - 225x15 who cares abotu bench
Squat - 330ish, i usually squat with bands and **** so no idea, im explosive as hell thouhg
clean - 250ish

40 - 4.48 in spring when i weighed 170 lbs. Alot more flexible and explosive now so i expect to be alot faster.

Shuttle - 4.08 and 4.12

Not bad  :Wink:

----------


## 3Vandoo

> 3vandoo;
> 
> Your best bench was 500. Do you really think after all the training and steroids you did that anyone can lift that much naturally between the ages of 18-21 (NCAA football players normal age)



Yes

When I was 18, back at Vanier College(CEGEP AAA) our centre was a fugly tiny midget, about 5'7" 220lbs, he was benching 450 for 8, and he wasnt juicing.

Very possible.

at that time my bench was 350, and it wasnt good if you compare "body weigh vs bench press"

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

In Powerlifting Magazine, they posted the stats for the world championship of Natural powerlifting. In the raw division (no bench shirt) a former steroid user won the title with a bench press of 470 lbs.

So your friend who was 'natural' was actually the strongest man in the world, had he just competed in a natural competition.

(the guy who was 5-7 220)

----------


## cman56

My little brother plays free saftey at 215 lbs and he is only in high school you really need to bulk up

----------


## 3Vandoo

> In Powerlifting Magazine, they posted the stats for the world championship of Natural powerlifting. In the raw division (no bench shirt) a former steroid user won the title with a bench press of 470 lbs.
> 
> So your friend who was 'natural' was actually the strongest man in the world, had he just competed in a natural competition.
> 
> (the guy who was 5-7 220)



Hell I dunno, I dont think he was juicing, well he doesnt look like he juiced, but he was strong as **** for sure. 

if you go to MOntreal go ask him, he's the fugly bouncer at Electric Avenue  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DoubleL

I play d3 at WR. Here are my stats last year as a Junior.
6'1" 220
40 4.61
Pro Agility 4.09
Bench 225 15 reps
Cleans 355 lbs
Vert 39.5 in.

And I play D3. I start and we're a top 25 team every year, but I'm not even the best WR on the team. So maybe that'll put it in perspective for some of you. I've been seeing a lot of posts on this board about people who wanna "try out" for semi pro or d1 or d1AA. C'mon guys. I'm not sayin' its impossible, but if it were that ez to go to these d1 schools and play as well as get educated for free than everyone would be doin' it. Get some perspective guys. Also those stats don't mean **** if you can't play. It's not like the scouts just go to the combine and draft guys just based on that crap. It's important, but c'mon. Jerry Rice, Barry Sanders, Walter Payton.....They didn't test out the greatest and they're arguably in the top 10 football players of all time. Not anyone can play football. I consider myself lucky and i'm just at d3.

----------


## BP85

40 on track-4.59...........will improve
40 on grass-4.66.................will improve
squat-535X3(not sure max).....................Mike Alstott only does 565X3
bench-390............225X31........390 is 5lb. more than Michael Turner squatted @ his senior workouts
PC-345
HC-I know this sounds weird-345

On Jan.2 I weighed in at 251, 12% bf..............Was up to almost 280. Before anyone asks, yes I juiced, along with creatine, and lots of AAKG (8g/day). Im gonna cut with some t3, clen , and winny, Ill probably run some test prop and tren at the point when I am at my highest dosage of t3. I have until may to get bigger, stronger, faster, and leaner. wish me luck!

----------


## BP85

> 6"4 220 4.5 40
> 
> wr 
> 
> bench 315 
> squat 405 
> pc 225
> 
> 
> "the next david boston "


You are a beast for a reciever. One of my friends plays for d3 Depauw and plays LB and is smaller than you, he starts too! Keep growin man!

----------


## DoubleL

The WR opposite of me on our team is 6'4 225. Runs a 4.49. Benches 350. He'll be a senior next year. It's the new thing. Huge WR's is modern day football.

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

Yeah I think the original guy who made this post should take the juice and go for it.

Heres my stats;
505x10 squat
315x10 bench
225x10 military press
330 clean
4.3 40 
5'7" 174lbs. @ 3% bodyfat

Natural so far. Want to do some cycles, no fun trying to play naturally. Body can't recover fast enouph to stay healthy. Constantly injured, can't stay healthy. 

I am thinking Anavar , Gh, IGF1, and a few newer steroids . I know it will cost a lot, but those that are at the top are there for a reason. 

You look at someone like Junior Seau, Bruce Smith, Reggie White, or any other big name lineman or linebacker, I say they are surely juiced. Who needs to prove they can play with them naturally? It can't be done fairly.

Arnold Schwarzenegger was 6-3 245 (at his peak) , Junior Seau 6-3 255. Seau was benching over 500 at one point. Tell me that is natural, I will tell you someone was trying to sell you something.

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

BP85;

Wich steroids did you use? You are really in a good position to give it a shot now, especially if you are looking at playing spring ball somewere. That would be a really good thing for you. 

What is AAKG? 

You definitely should consider linebacker. You could be a bad ass linebacker, that would be an easy position for you. Do a few more cycles, and you might get a lot stronger.

Here is a supplement you should try if you can't get your hands on real GH or IFG1. Its call Meditropin and can be ordered online. It has minimul effect and costs around 100$ a month. Not so great but, for getting cut, it definitely works. It does make you a little stronger and bigger. You will need a couple months on it to see it work, but if you are at 12% now this can easily get you under 6% or lower, and I think that could make or break your football career. 

When you go from 12% bodyfat down to 4% bodyfat, your 40 time will go down at least .15 probably more like .25.

Trust me, this is your only problem now. 

I think realistically, considering you have 4 years, you could be looking at;

24O @ 4% bodyfat
750 Squat
500 bench
425 clean
4.5, maybe 4.4 40. 

I have no doubt you would go pro if you hit these stats. You can achieve this, just give it time. You had a **** good base of strength, and decent speed. 

Throw in GH, IGF-1, and some amphetamines and you could blow these numbers away. Champions are not born, they are created.

----------


## maxex

old thread

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

I hear a lot of people saying stats don't matter. When I played, our best recievers were the guys with the fastest 40s. Our best DBs were the DBs with the fastest 40 times. Our best lineman were the ones with the most size and strength. Our best running backs and linebackers were the ones with the best combination of size, strength and speed. That is what I saw. 

At the pro level, it is the same thing. The people who only run 4.7s are only good because they have extra good agility, size, strength, to make up for their lack of straight ahead speed. Skill is simply a matter of technique. Everything else is measurable, ie speed, size, strength, agility, ect. ect.

Steroids increase your base strength in a way that no training can. Lifting weights is a skill. Therefore the stronger you get in the weight room, plyometric strength, and ballistics strength will only improve you so much. When you take the steroids and other drugs, your base strength, and motor unit activation (quickness, ect.) are improved drastically in a way that could never occur, even if you got your squat up to 1000 and a power clean of 600, naturally. But lets say you do get your power clean up to 600 (and your max is now 275) your athletic ability will improve no question. 

Above all perfect your biomechanics (sprint form, agility form, position skills) The strength and size are a given, with steroids. It all comes down to technique in the end. (cause everyone else at the highest level has relatively equal levels of strength position by position. The levels of strength are equal because everyone is taking the same stuff. Its not a mystery what to take. The levels of strength are above what any human being has ever displayed in the history of the world, in natural competitive powerlifting. 

Lyle Alzado said that back in 1985 80% of NFL players were using GH. Imagine what they must be taking now, as they are so much bigger, and stronger its crazy.

----------

